# Lotus Notes font problem



## mbotoole (Oct 31, 2003)

Really strange problem here. 

I'm running Windows XP on a laptop with the resolution set to 1400x1050. I installed a work application, and there was a problem with some of the application buttons not fitting onto my screen. To fix this, I had to go to the advanced display settings in Control Panel and change the DPI setting from Large to Normal. Now that I am done using that application, I changed the setting back to Large.

Problem is now in Lotus Notes, the font that all of my emails are displayed in has changed. It's a bold font, definitely not how it was before. But all the font settings from what I can tell are exactly the same as before. Any ideas at all? 

I'm not expecting much here, but I thought I'd give it a shot.


----------



## coolmar2001 (Feb 1, 2005)

Try going to (close your Notes please) C:\Notes\notes.ini
After "timezone=5", at the beginning of the file, insert this row
display_font_adjustment=x.
x can be 1, 2, 3 etc to change the font in Notes.
Good Luck!


----------



## myrc60 (Nov 20, 2002)

I did this and it works! In Lotus Notes Help use Search to find "display font" for more detailed instructions.


----------

